# Introducing Bellarata's Stay Puft Marshmallow Man



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Or you may know him as.....

Chowder.

[attachment=31734:IMG_8181.jpg]

[attachment=31735:IMG_8304.jpg]

[attachment=31733:1230071844.jpg]

I was lucky enough to have the boys evaluated this weekend for show potential by some very well known and knowledgable breeders/handlers and the consensus was that Chowder was the one to hold back for show. I just registered him tonight and I hope he turns out as nice as I think he will!

This weekend was my daughter's first time doing junior showmanship in a real show, and she and Lucy did very well together. She didn't win but I'm actually glad because as soon as they win 3 first place with competition, they move up to the next level and she is not ready for that! Here is a pic of Marina and Lucy before their first show
[attachment=31739:1229070758.jpg]

It's a very poor quality cellphone pic but it's all I have! Lucy's coat has grown quite a bit but still has a LONG way to go!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh this pic is breathtaking!









Is this Frank (Frankie's) brother? Sorry can't remember the little posers name but sooooo remember him! What was it about Chowder that makes him show potential over Frank if I may ask? Don't get me wrong, Chowder is drool worthy for sure, but there is something about that Frank!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats Stacy! Love the name 'Marshmallow Man' LOL!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Chowder is absolutely gorgeous!!! His hair looks so soft. And, I loved that picture of Marina and Lucy.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:chili: Yay Chowder! He's just gorgeous :wub:


----------



## i love maltese (Nov 3, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Gosh this pic is breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is Frank's brother. Structurally, Chowder is better and he has a better coat, pigment, etc. Frank was my favorite but I have to listen to the experts and keep the best one, regardless of how adorable he is and how much frank makes me laugh! Chowder was my second favorite so I'm not too upset about it! From what was said, it seems like all three didn't have anything major that would keep them from being able to be shown, but Chowder was just put together nicer than his bros. 

Chowder reminds me of Dee's Shoni. Maybe that is just wishful thinking!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

He's a DOLL!!!!!! I can't wait to watch him progress thru the show puppy process!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Congrats Stacy! Love the name 'Marshmallow Man' LOL![/B]


Aw thank you! It's from Ghostbusters, Mr Stay Puft. It was my kids pick, LOL!



> Chowder is absolutely gorgeous!!! His hair looks so soft. And, I loved that picture of Marina and Lucy.[/B]


His coat is awesome. He's sooo white (except for some lemon ears) and he is one friendly little guy. I can't wait to see how he turns out!



> :chili: Yay Chowder! He's just gorgeous :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you! He's pretty darn cute, I have to admit. I will get some better pics of him soon



> they are gorgeous[/B]


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he is soo cute. So is Marina and Lucy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marshmallow Man :chili: :wub: he's beautiful, but all the boys are. :wub: Congrats Stacy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Yes, this is Frank's brother. Structurally, Chowder is better and he has a better coat, pigment, etc. Frank was my favorite but I have to listen to the experts and keep the best one, regardless of how adorable he is and how much frank makes me laugh! Chowder was my second favorite so I'm not too upset about it! From what was said, it seems like all three didn't have anything major that would keep them from being able to be shown, but Chowder was just put together nicer than his bros.
> 
> Chowder reminds me of Dee's Shoni. Maybe that is just wishful thinking![/B]


Well I tell you what, I'll be willing to take Frank off your hands for you so you can give Chowder the attention he deserves! LOL Jett would LOVE him! And Zoe would be thrilled to have a breather from her energetic little brother!
Gosh I wish I had a better understanding of what makes one more show quality than another. It just amazes me what you experts can tell from when they are so young.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhh he really is DARLING!!! :wub: 

lucy is as well. she's a looker! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496430
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, you and me both. I admit to being pretty darn confused about some of the comments made, it made me realize just how much I have to learn! 

At 8 weeks, you are supposed to look at them first and then at 12 weeks you look at them again and then you ignore them until they are 6 mos old and have a final evaluation. At least that is my understanding of it. Did I mention how much I have yet to learn??????


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Stacy,

When I read the title of the post I thought you'd bought a boy and had been holding out on me. LOL Chowder has been my favorite since the beginning so I'm not surprised the experts liked him too.    

Marina and Lucy look great even if it's a cell phone pic! It's wonderful that she's interested in showing and wants to go with you. You'll get lots of quality mother daughter time. :biggrin: 

Keep the pics coming!

Cathy A


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Stacy, I am really enjoying watching your progress as a breeder/handler. Chowder is absolutely beautiful and I hope he brings you much success in the show ring. Marina is really growing up and she looks so mature with lovely Lucy. Aren't you the luckiest? So does this mean that you will only keep Chowder and will have to give up the other two boys. I know you can't keep them all, but you must be sad.......


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww...Chower looks soo adorable! I am so glad that you will be showing him this year!! I also love the picture of Marina and Lucy...they both are so beautiful! I can't believe how long Lucy's hair got already!! wow!  Great job!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sigh - what a sweetheart. I am SO in love.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Chowder is breathtaking :wub: :wub: . I am so happy for Marina, that is wonderful news, Lucy looks so stunning. Congratulations :biggrin:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Chowder is soooo cute!!! :wub: Marina & Lucy look beautiful!!!  It's so great that she's learning at such a young age! :aktion033:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*welcome to the world little marshmellow man. 
you look as sweet as marshmallows taste.

very lovely pictures.*


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Chowder is gorgeous, Stacy! Congrats!!! Your daughter and Lucy look fabulous!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! 

I can't imagine having the expertise to evaluate all those cute boys!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations- can't wait to see that adorable boy become a beautiful show dog!! So, are you going to still keep Frank until 6 months for the re-evaluation? I bet its harder than anyone can imagine to say goodbye to those little babies.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stunningly gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Absolutely precious!! Will be fun to keep up with his career on SM!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Stacy, what will you be calling him for short? Will you be bringing him to Michigan for the Specialty? He is soooooooooo cute and your daughter as well. You should be very proud. :aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: Best Wishes for a VERY successful show career for the little guy. I'm excited for you and your family. It'll be fun to watch him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Congratulations!
> 
> I can't imagine having the expertise to evaluate all those cute boys![/B]


OMG, I know! Right now, it's pretty confusing to me. I can figure out the basics (tailset, compactness, etc) but the other details are still confusing to me. But when I think back to what I knew a year ago, I've learned a lot so I hope that continues!



> Congratulations- can't wait to see that adorable boy become a beautiful show dog!! So, are you going to still keep Frank until 6 months for the re-evaluation? I bet its harder than anyone can imagine to say goodbye to those little babies.[/B]


If the right home comes along for Frank, I'll part with him - but if not, I'll see how he turns out at 6 mos. (for the record, I am not advertising him here so I hope nobody thinks that I am!) He has the cutest face but as I've been told, you can't move with just a pretty face, LOL. 



> Absolutely precious!! Will be fun to keep up with his career on SM!!
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]


And I can honestly say that it will be fun sharing him with my friends on SM!



> Stacy, what will you be calling him for short? Will you be bringing him to Michigan for the Specialty? He is soooooooooo cute and your daughter as well. You should be very proud. :aktion033:[/B]


He's still Chowder for short. Or ChowChow as he is sometimes called. You know quickly they get nicknames, LOL!! 

If he holds it together (bite, structure) I will be bringing him to Michigan for Nationals next year. i HOPE to have caira finished by then! I told my daughter if she works hard and is truly serious about showing, I will let her skip school and come with me to Nationals so she can show in Junior Showmanship. We'll see who she will be using, if it will be Lucy. Hopefully Lucy will be in full coat by then!

Thank you everyone for your support and wonderful comments!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Yay! he is great. I have to say GOOD JOB Stacy! He is a doll and i wish you both much success.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496560
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it has crossed anyones mind (at least not mine) that you would be advertising that adorable little boy here!! It's funny, because as solely a dog lover, to me all I see is a pretty face!! When I watch the dogs shows (and I have watched quite a few) I still have NO idea why a certain dog gets chosen. It's a very interesting and intriguing sport. It must be so exciting to know that YOU bred a boy that could potentially be a champion- now that is awesome!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chowder is one VERY pretty boy . Marina and Lucy make a PERFECT pair :wub: . Sarah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

First of all, Congrats on Marina..she is looking like such a mature young lady :wub: She seems to be proving that I will have to watch where I show so I don't run into some stiff competition such as her  

Secondly, I hope Chowder turns out great in the ring and is everything you wanted! He is sooo sweet !


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Stacy,
He looks like a very special little boy. Ah, your first Bred By. Very nice picture of him. Cute name. How did you do at the show? 
Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Ya know, you and me both. I admit to being pretty darn confused about some of the comments made, it made me realize just how much I have to learn!
> 
> At 8 weeks, you are supposed to look at them first and then at 12 weeks you look at them again and then you ignore them until they are 6 mos old and have a final evaluation. At least that is my understanding of it. Did I mention how much I have yet to learn??????[/B]


At 6 months he may be what is called "high in the rear". Ignore that. His front will catch up with the rear around 8 months old. Each breeder has their own preference on what they like. You have a very very informed mentor who evaluated Chowder. I am envious. 
Tina


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I trip to Nationals would be a really special treat for Marina.....I hope it all works out for both of you!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow Stacy! I love him. I thought Frank was it, but I haven't seen him move. I love the faces and always let that take me. Thanks for the compliment comparing Chowder to Shoni. Shoni at 6 1/2 mo. is such a sweety we just think he is the cutest ever, but what I know about evaluating you could stick in your eye. That doesn't matter since we had his little b**ls cut off. :shocked: Most of the "cute" comes from personality in these little guys, and Shoni has it there for sure. I didn't realize that 6-9 mo. was the "ugly puppy stage", until one of the show breeders told me. Can't wait to see the difference in Shoni in 3 mo. Trying to raise a show puppy would drive me nuts! It is all gamble and luck of the draw (well, and breeding, love, and care).
You have done amazing already and are becoming quite the show person and breeder of her own show dogs! :aktion033: :aktion033: Your daughter is lovely and a very lucky young lady! :thumbsup:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Chowder is a gorgeous pup!!!! :wub: I can't wait to watch him grow!!! Its great that Marina shares your showing passion!!! Marina and Lucy look like a great team!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Simply Devine what else can I say? I know he will make you proud. And Marina and Lucy I know that they both will make you proud.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> First of all, Congrats on Marina..she is looking like such a mature young lady :wub: She seems to be proving that I will have to watch where I show so I don't run into some stiff competition such as her
> 
> Secondly, I hope Chowder turns out great in the ring and is everything you wanted! He is sooo sweet ![/B]


Marina is doing soo well, I am so proud of her! Her problem is she looks older than nine so I think more is expected out of her. Hopefully we will be showing in owensboro in July, I liked that show!!



> QUOTE





> Ya know, you and me both. I admit to being pretty darn confused about some of the comments made, it made me realize just how much I have to learn!
> 
> At 8 weeks, you are supposed to look at them first and then at 12 weeks you look at them again and then you ignore them until they are 6 mos old and have a final evaluation. At least that is my understanding of it. Did I mention how much I have yet to learn??????[/B]


At 6 months he may be what is called "high in the rear". Ignore that. His front will catch up with the rear around 8 months old. Each breeder has their own preference on what they like. You have a very very informed mentor who evaluated Chowder. I am envious. 
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I am very lucky that I had such a knowledgable person look over these boys for me! I definitely value her opinion. 
I love that photostrip of your puppies! What a beautiful litter that is right there! How old are they now?



> Wow Stacy! I love him. I thought Frank was it, but I haven't seen him move. I love the faces and always let that take me. Thanks for the compliment comparing Chowder to Shoni. Shoni at 6 1/2 mo. is such a sweety we just think he is the cutest ever, but what I know about evaluating you could stick in your eye. That doesn't matter since we had his little b**ls cut off. :shocked: Most of the "cute" comes from personality in these little guys, and Shoni has it there for sure. I didn't realize that 6-9 mo. was the "ugly puppy stage", until one of the show breeders told me. Can't wait to see the difference in Shoni in 3 mo. Trying to raise a show puppy would drive me nuts! It is all gamble and luck of the draw (well, and breeding, love, and care).
> You have done amazing already and are becoming quite the show person and breeder of her own show dogs! :aktion033: :aktion033: Your daughter is lovely and a very lucky young lady! :thumbsup:[/B]


I thought Frank was 'it' also but shows how much I know (or don't, in this case, LOL) I think Frank and Gigantore could both be kept back for show but I don't need all three boys, that's for dang sure! 

Thank you so much for the nice words, I can honestly say I wouldn't be where I am right now if I hadn't joined SM! Talk about taking things to the extreme, LOL!



> Chowder is a gorgeous pup!!!! :wub: I can't wait to watch him grow!!! Its great that Marina shares your showing passion!!! Marina and Lucy look like a great team!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Thank you so much! I'm glad Lucy gets to be shown, even if it isn't for points! I have to spend more time on her coat though than Caira's, so it's going to be a challange to get it to the ground!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Stacy I am so happy for you, congrats!!! Your daughter looks so happy.

I LOVE Chowder's registered name and his call name.

Happy New Year!
Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Yes, I am very lucky that I had such a knowledgable person look over these boys for me! I definitely value her opinion.
> I love that photostrip of your puppies! What a beautiful litter that is right there! How old are they now?[/B]


<span style="font-family:Georgia">Thank you. It is actually 2 litters. Jolinda, Miranda, and no name are Jassmine's born September 28th. Joseph is Garnet's. Born October 8th. They are all out of Tristan. He and Jassmine have similar appearances and some similar ancestors, so the consistency is unbelievable. So far they look pretty promising. Time will tell. 

Tina 

</span>


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Yes, I am very lucky that I had such a knowledgable person look over these boys for me! I definitely value her opinion.
> I love that photostrip of your puppies! What a beautiful litter that is right there! How old are they now?[/B]


<span style="font-family:Georgia">Thank you. It is actually 2 litters. Jolinda, Miranda, and no name are Jassmine's born September 28th. Joseph is Garnet's. Born October 8th. They are all out of Tristan. He and Jassmine have similar appearances and some similar ancestors, so the consistency is unbelievable. So far they look pretty promising. Time will tell. 

Tina 

</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm glad I named my noname (he's now Frank) so our no names won't get people confused! I can definitely see some consitancy there, they look great!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Aww Stacy, Chowder is just gorgeous. I can't wait to watch his show career. I can't believe how long Lucy's coat got. She looks absolutely amazing. How lucky for you to have a lovely daughter to share all of this with, and a son too. I think you mentioned somewhere that he has also shown interest in showing. I wish I lived close by so I could watch you at all the shows, and of course, get some squeezes in.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Aww Stacy, Chowder is just gorgeous. I can't wait to watch his show career. I can't believe how long Lucy's coat got. She looks absolutely amazing. How lucky for you to have a lovely daughter to share all of this with, and a son too. I think you mentioned somewhere that he has also shown interest in showing. I wish I lived close by so I could watch you at all the shows, and of course, get some squeezes in.[/B]


it's a blessing and a curse that my kids are interested in it, LOL. There is major fighting and competition between the two of them and this isn't helping. This last show, the juniors showed at 8 am and then the maltese showed at 1pm, that is a LONG time between! Plus I hate getting up early, LOL. 

This is the third time I've tried to grow Lucy out so I'm hoping the third time is the charm! I wished you lived closer by also - do you think you will be at Nationals this next year? Oh please say yes!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, I would just love to go to Nationals again. Especially if Lucy might be there. I just have a special place in my heart for her cause she is Katie's sister. Of course I would love to meet Marina, (love that name,) and Chowder, and you could get to meet Chachi. He is the love of my life. Never thought I would be saying that about a boy but I just can't get enough squeezes from him. I will have to start working on my husband from now to get him to take me. I would love to drive and make a vacation out of it. I really did enjoy it last year and loved meeting all the people. Hopefully if I go again I will be less frazelled and not embarrass my-self like I did at the head table with the judges remember.LOL :shocked:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496827
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a special place in my heart for Katie also! The sista's need to meet! altho Lucy recently met up with her mom and could care less, LOL. 

You know why you didn't embarrass yourself? Because you're awesome and I am soo sure that the judges,etc loved meeting and talking with you. 

Does Chachi wear more of your lipstick than Katie and Chloe? I can't WAIT to meet him!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*Does Chachi wear more of your lipstick than Katie and Chloe? I can't WAIT to meet him!! *

HaHaHa, yes he does :biggrin:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Aawww. He is gorgeous! I think I saw the woman who evaluated him -- was that on Saturday?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Aawww. He is gorgeous! I think I saw the woman who evaluated him -- was that on Saturday?[/B]


yes, she was there, Pat Keen from Richeleiu. She had a lot of dogs entered over the weekend, all of them [email protected]

And why didn't you bring Miko, for crying out loud?? i wanted to see your baby!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496920
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Nationals this year?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496920
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We spent some time looking/admiring the really big great danes outside and honestly Miko would have freaked them out with his barking and growling. Plus, I did have to go back to work for a bit after we left and its hard to sneak him into the hospital  .

I recognized Pat from Richelieu (and her dogs were amazing looking). There was also a young blond woman who was also looked over your adorable boys. Who was that? I truly had no idea who won what though. It all went by in a flash. Were most dogs puppies on saturday? They were all so tiny!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is soooooooo adorable!! :wub: I am glad you are keeping him and that we will all get to see him grow up. Congrats!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: he is beautiful, and I love his name Stay Puft Marshmallow Man hehe that is so cute


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496942
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are the results for Saturday -- Pat Keen's puppy boy won winner's dog (got 4 pts) and Sybil Rowe's bitch won Winner's Bitch and best of breed (her dog was with the big guy, a handler) You can find all the maltese who were entered and what they placed here
http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2007143602/2007143602540.HTM
Believe me, i still get confused!

Kristina Hill was the young blond woman who also looked over da boys, she is very nice and knowledgable. She does junior handling and my daughter idolizes her!




> Aww, he is soooooooo adorable!! :wub: I am glad you are keeping him and that we will all get to see him grow up. Congrats!![/B]


Thank you so much! I hope he grows up as nice as I think he is!!


> :wub: :wub: he is beautiful, and I love his name Stay Puft Marshmallow Man hehe that is so cute [/B]


I loved Mr Stay Puft from Ghostbusters and my kids said it had to be a food related name, LOL!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: if that isn't a face that spells T-R-O-U-B-L-E i don't know what is  he is A.DOR.A.BLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm glad i keep myself away from shows, otherwise i'd have one unhappy buttercup when i come home.... :smstarz:


----------

